# Ccm mustang maurader worth fixing?



## theterrym (Oct 2, 2015)

I picked this up a few months ago and it has been sitting in the garage since. It is a 1972 CCM Mustang Maurader single speed. The fork is bent, bad blue spray paint, missing original crank and sprocket and chain guard. It does have the original hubs. This thing would be pretty sweet in its original orange paint, but I don't think there is enough to work with. keep it and source out the parts or part out the rest for those in need of what I have?


----------



## partsguy (Oct 2, 2015)

Despite it's rarity, it isn't worth restoring. At least from a monetary stand point.

Missing parts are going to be very time consuming to find. The fork might be fixable if it's taken to a professional machine shop. Otherwise, it will have to be replaced. Again, it will be very difficult to find, you may need to have a new one made from scratch.

New paint, new chrome, all those man hours of labor. It's a rare, unique, cool bike but the prices don't reflect that. The Huffys, Murrays, and Schwinns bring the big money. So, unless you're really attached to it and really like it, I'd part it out.


----------



## theterrym (Oct 3, 2015)

Even when I bought it I figured that would be its fate.  So much was wrong or missing there wasn't much to work with.


----------

